# Ford F-150 wheels



## Revelation (Sep 19, 2012)

For sale the factory wheels off my 2014 F150
Good condition - clean up really nice !!
$100 firm
Located Pearland
Text 281-924-5-one-7-2

Thanks !!!


----------



## Revelation (Sep 19, 2012)

Price Drop - $ 50.00


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

What size 18 or 20? Thanks


----------

